# Need ear advice



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all, new to the forum. But I have a question concerning ears and it seems to be rather common with gsd. As my first gsd his ears were up very young and only went floppy for a short time before going back up, but unfortunately he passed about 2 years ago. So recently graduating from college I decided it was time for a new gsd puppy. She is supposedly pb but I'm not 100% trustworthy of some people even though I saw both parents and the papers for them I still have a hard time believing it. Both parents ears were erect, and the breeder said the mothers ears didn't go up until 7-9 months and they were floppy the whole time until then, which I find hard to believe as well. My baby girl karma I got when she was 8 weeks old and is very smart and affectionate, but onto the ears they have all ways been super floppy and there is a crease in both ears, has anyone had any experience with this case and if so is it still possible to go up naturally, she is currently 5 months 1 week old. From my point of view I feel like her head still need to grow into the ears as the ears grew first and faster than everything else. Pictures to come. Thank you.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

The last 2 pictures are from when she was 8 weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

To me she looks like a mix, and ears may or may not go up when you have a mix esp if the mix is with a floppy eared type dog.


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is a picture of the mom. The dad I don't have a picture of. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

My pup is 17 weeks old and his ears still aren't up and he is purebred. He is teething and I'm told that can affect the ears have also been advised to massage the ears every day. They do go up periodically then back down, not worried though. They'll go up when they're ready.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

LoriH said:


> My pup is 17 weeks old and his ears still aren't up and he is purebred. He is teething and I'm told that can affect the ears have also been advised to massage the ears every day. They do go up periodically then back down, not worried though. They'll go up when they're ready.


Who told you to massage the ears!?! Dont do that! Never massage the ears before they are up and they are firm you can actually cause the ears to be floppy. (This is what I was told by the reputable breeder I had gotten Penny from, as well as several GSD enthusiasts)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> Who told you to massage the ears!?! Dont do that! Never massage the ears before they are up and they are firm you can actually cause the ears to be floppy. (This is what I was told by the reputable breeder I had gotten Penny from, as well as several GSD enthusiasts)


Personally I touched Delgado's ears all the time and they were up fully when he came home at 9 weeks old and never went down. If they're strong they'll withstand everything and I wouldn't worry about it, if they're weak I'd be a little more careful but I wouldn't treat them like they were made of fine glass


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

Yea I don't mess with my girls ears and I chew peopled heads off when I see them start to play with her ear, I want them to go up if they will. But if not then that's ok too. But has any one heard of ears not going up will about 8 months ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree that your girl is a mix. She is beautiful but I don't think her ears will go up.


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

Any ideas on what the possible mix may be ? Also just found out from the breeder that the rest of the litters ears are up. But that's just what I have been told have not seen it myself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Many Gsd ears come up late. I've seen them come up at 13 months. If the moms came up at 7 months then you should expect similar with yours.
As far as all the other litter mates ears being up, I doubt the breeder knows that for sure if all have been sold. It might be you're the first to mention it.
Keep in mind a litter can have multiple fathers. All of them could be full bred except yours and the breeder not know it. If he didn't ensure that it couldn't occur.
The only thing that looks suspicious is the ears laying forward. 
If the pup is still teething it will take awhile to see a change. Give it time, keep feeding an excellent feed, and have the ears checked for any irritation. 
If you massage the ears massage the base only in an upward and forward motion, and not the ear cartilage it's self. This helps with stimulation just like chewing on bones or bully sticks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kateydog (Aug 1, 2012)

First let me say that you have a beautiful dog and she reminds me of my previous GSD dog Nikki very much (looks very much like her). Nikki was a wonderful dog and lived almost 13 years. 

Her ears never did go all the way up, except maybe on a windy day , but we loved her very much. That was before I knew about forums or taping, or any of that. That was a dog purchased locally and not from a breeder and we never had papers for her or got to see both parents. We were told the father was a white shepherd, but who knows.

Taping might work and there are several guides on this site. If you just want nature to take it's course? You really don't have to do anything. 

Massaging? No. Bully sticks for teething? Yes. Let them work those muscles. About the only way you can screw them going up on their own is simply messing with them too much, or if they get damaged. I had a friend with a VERY expensive dog from Germany who had his ear bit by another dog when young and that ear didn't go up.

The rule of thumb seems to be if they were up at one time before adult teeth, they will almost always go up again (many go down while teething). If not? They might need a little help. 

Whatever you choose, you can't lose.  With my newest pure bred, people will cross the street to avoid my dog simply because they are intimidated. With my other dog (ears down), people would walk towards my dog to pet it.


----------



## OutOfStep (Jul 1, 2013)

My girl just turned 6mths old. Purebred with papers and her ears go up and down depending on activity. I'm not to concerned. 

You sure have a beautiful dog regardless of breed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

